
Foo Fighters Do Scrum, Too - taylorbuley
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150369261345545&set=a.10150369260920545.596116.25098475544&type=1&theater
======
tudorizer
Hmm, I'm having a hard time understanding this chart.

